# Lenovo Y510p Review



## $hadow (Aug 31, 2013)

Last year when lenovo launched Y500 it was a blockbuster hit for them because of its featured that it has.
Ultra Bay, Full Hd screen and man more which the Indian buyers are mainly deprived of.
Today I am writting about Lenovo y510p The successor of Y500. 
View attachment 11999
The box has the laptop itself, battery and the power plug.
View attachment 12000
*LOOKS:*
There is one word when I see this laptop that comes out first and it as wow
The Fhd display along with anti glare is a good step taken by lenovo since last year it was criticized a lot for the display. These pictures are taken in a fully lit up room so you can see the reflection is next to visible.


Now regarding the build quality it is the same as y500  lenovo do not tried to o something different and it is not a bad move apart from a point that it is still a finger print magnet and people who like to take care of their laptop might get insane about it.

*INTERFACE*:
The laptop is equipped with Windows 8 and for some it is a pain where as for some it is fun. Once you get start to know the gestures control
Now coming to the touch pad
Y500 has a few issues with the touchpad but this model is yet to annoy me with its touch pad rather all the gestures are working fine uptill now
The red backlit keyboard is uber cool, the laptop has three modes i.e. no light,low back lit and bright back lit.

In some reviews there is a turbo boost problem is referred it looks to be since it looks to be not working but it looks like it is a problem in SLI configuration not in the single GPU.
View attachment 12054
*GRAPHIC CARD*
Lenovo intentionally replaced 750m with 755m reason could be that they do not want to provide a SLI or the other gaphic card in India. The laptop has inbuilt 4600 which means that it has optimus control which was missing in the previous gen laptop

*BATTERY LIFE*
The battery life is divided under following heads
1. Normal Usage 
this include web surfing, ms-office, some songs and one hd movie on this the life was 4 hours 50 mins on continuous usage
2. Medium Usage
This include 2 Full hd movies and the battery life was just about 3 hours 20 mins
3. Intensive Usage
This includes playing assassins creed for continuous 2 hours 35 mins 
View attachment 12055
A word of advice if you use this with plugged in so the gaming performance will be good since turbo boost works well with this.

*VERDICT*

This is not a gaming laptop this is a high end multimedia laptop which can game up to a higher extend so please be prepare for some time hot temperature which could annoy you but if you use your laptop wisely you are good to go
It is a definitely buy for anyone who is willing to spend around 75000.
I got mine for 72,500 with the thinkpad(not idea pad) laptop bag with lenovo wired headphones.


*LIST OF OWNERS AND PLACE*
$hadow Refer for U.P. and Delhi
udit247 Refer for Delhi


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 1, 2013)

Fine review man.... Guess you'll do detailing later...
dude is the optimus feature available in the laptop i.e. Can you see in the nvidia control panel...??

thanks in advance


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 1, 2013)

congratulations on the purchase shadow... best buy in that price range...I know ur kind busy right now, so later i would expect come up with a in depth review with more pics and benchmarks..of much waited 510p. That would surely attract more  buyers and provide needed insight.


----------



## armada_red (Sep 1, 2013)

Omg:what:. How did you get the matte finish display cuz I'm pretty sure most of the buyers got the glossy display. Can you specify the dealer you got it from(city too).
PS: Can you let me know the model no also. Thanks.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 2, 2013)

armada_red said:


> Omg:what:. How did you get the matte finish display cuz I'm pretty sure most of the buyers got the glossy display. Can you specify the dealer you got it from(city too).
> PS: Can you let me know the model no also. Thanks.



Model number is 20217
I got it from PSPL LAXMINAGAR BRANCH DELHI.



sam_738844 said:


> congratulations on the purchase shadow... best buy in that price range...I know ur kind busy right now, so later i would expect come up with a in depth review with more pics and benchmarks..of much waited 510p. That would surely attract more  buyers and provide needed insight.



Can you name of few of those benchmarks that you need to see on this device.???



gamefreak4770k said:


> Fine review man.... Guess you'll do detailing later...
> dude is the optimus feature available in the laptop i.e. Can you see in the nvidia control panel...??
> 
> thanks in advance



I know that dude that is why I have stated that the Optimus which was missing in the previous gen i.e. Y500 is now available in y510p.  But thanks for that still.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 2, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Can you name of few of those benchmarks that you need to see on this device.???



3D mark vantage and cinebench may be for GPU/CPU and some game performance in terms of fps at highest *"playable"* settings on GT755M..the reason am asking is there is not much of bunch of reviews are present with GT755M, some curiosities will be quenched...

temps also...would be better, some demanding titles and some evergreens would do...


----------



## $hadow (Sep 3, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 3D mark vantage and cinebench may be for GPU/CPU and some game performance in terms of fps at highest *"playable"* settings on GT755M..the reason am asking is there is not much of bunch of reviews are present with GT755M, some curiosities will be quenched...
> 
> temps also...would be better, some demanding titles and some evergreens would do...


I will certainly do these but I think I will only be able  to do these in some time intervals busy on extreme now a days.


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 3D mark vantage and cinebench may be for GPU/CPU and some game performance in terms of fps at highest *"playable"* settings on GT755M..the reason am asking is there is not much of bunch of reviews are present with GT755M, some curiosities will be quenched...
> 
> temps also...would be better, some demanding titles and some evergreens would do...


3d marks 13 is also good but i feel the real test of gpu is while playing games.. so include games as much as possible


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 5, 2013)

3D mark 2013 is a solid benchmarking tool and its very popular in terms of all the HOF and benchmarks available online, you can literally see where you're PC stands....3D mark 11 is excellent to measure how DX11 eye-candy tastes in you're PC....

GT750M, being the eldest member of the GT family before the GTX starts,  should do fair enough in latest titles, at least in mid-high settings...i expect it to handle up to 1600x900 res with low-med shadow, low-med AO and AA 1x 2x and AF 4x pretty smooth in any game (rest settings high) and provide 30FPS+


----------



## udit247 (Sep 5, 2013)

To the point review, thanks for your review!


----------



## rohitshubham (Sep 5, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> 3D mark 2013 is a solid benchmarking tool and its very popular in terms of all the HOF and benchmarks available online, you can literally see where you're PC stands....3D mark 11 is excellent to measure how DX11 eye-candy tastes in you're PC....
> 
> GT750M, being the eldest member of the GT family before the GTX starts,  should do fair enough in latest titles, at least in mid-high settings...i expect it to handle up to 1600x900 res with low-med shadow, low-med AO and AA 1x 2x and AF 4x pretty smooth in any game (rest settings high) and provide 30FPS+


isn't shadow's y510 having gt755m..(just a 750 on steroids  )


----------



## udit247 (Sep 7, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> isn't shadow's y510 having gt755m..(just a 750 on steroids  )



Yup!


----------



## Akash Nandi (Sep 7, 2013)

to the y510p owners... could you provide some temperature screen shots when the you are on light usage..?.. say eg : while surfing the net?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 8, 2013)

Coming up@ akash

Check it out in the battery life attached pic this is for 30 mins of browsing and 15 mins of counter strike.


----------



## cyberzero (Nov 27, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Coming up@ akash
> 
> Check it out in the battery life attached pic this is for 30 mins of browsing and 15 mins of counter strike.



Hi shadow, I see u mentioned in a forum, that buying lenovo 510p through lenovo barnes and gold costs low, but it says only for students. If i buy through this, will I be verified while ordering it??


----------



## $hadow (Dec 12, 2013)

cyberzero said:


> Hi shadow, I see u mentioned in a forum, that buying lenovo 510p through lenovo barnes and gold costs low, but it says only for students. If i buy through this, will I be verified while ordering it??



May be or maybe not.  Lenovo is kinda crappy in situations like these.  So most probably they will not.


----------



## pratheeshps (Dec 18, 2013)

Congratulations on your new Purchase


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks mate.


----------

